# West Virginia trout



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

Hey guys, Does anyone know any good "closer to ohio" trout streams or rivers in West Virgina? I have been doing some searching on the web and there seems to be quite a few trout streams in the state. Has anyone fished any? THanks


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Almost all the better streams in WV are several hours in from anywhere on the Ohio border, Elk, Senaca, Cranberry etc. Most are on the backside of the state that I am aware of.
If you find any closer, please let me know  

Salmonid


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

There is a good stream called Glade Creek right there by Beckly, and I read an article just recently about a stream they are bringing back to life in Charleston, but I guess the stream is lined with trashy homes and peoples sewer draining in to it. The said they are trying to clean it up. But they have a long road ahead of them, but there are trout in it. Not much though to get away and see the scenery. I live in Gallipolis, Ohio, right on the Ohio river. West Virginia is just a stones throw away. Charleston is one hour from me and Beckly is not quite two hours. 

There is an article in the West Virginia Game and Fish magazine, March 2004 issue, about Glade Creek. Pretty impressive with what they've done there in the last decade. If you ever want to make a day trip out of it, let me know. I'd be more than game to check it out.

Just a couple three more hours from Beckley, there are some Awesome trout streams in Virginia. I go there at least twice a year to fly fish. Usually in the spring I opt for the streams that have the bigger trout, and then in the fall I go way up into the mountains and fish for native brookies. Beautiful native trout and the scenery is top notch. 

If you go to WV, I am a big fan of the Elk River. Lots of trout. Mostly rainbows (due to the massive stocking they do in WV) but there are browns, and some natives. Opt for the catch and release section of the Elk. Again, beautiful scenery.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

My family has a cabin near Marlington. I call this the center to trout fishing. One free room and board second you get to wake up to the sound of turkeys gobbling every now and then. 
I had planned to host a trip up there this spring. My idea fell through when the gentleman that covers my business took a full time job elsewhere.
The stream that runs into Charleston I belive is Paint creek. Most of this stream runs along the turnpike. Yes there are some bad spots but overall it is pretty nice.


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

I was just in Marlington last summer. I own a poured wall company and this guy calls me to do a basement for him there. Well, I live about 3 and a half hours from there and told him that it would cost him an arm and a leg for me to go there. He said fine and I said fine, and off I took my crew and equipment. I knew that I would be there for a few days so I took my fly rod and gear with me. It just happened that where he wanted this basement he owned 125 acres on the Greenbrier River in Marlington. So needless to say you know where I was every evening. What a beautiful river. Where I was the water was too warm for trout but I slayed the small mouth bass. 

There is a road that crosses the river. I mean the river, no bridge included. The back way into this guys property. He said it was only accessable a short time during the year. Do you know what I am talking about?

Have you ever fished Paint Creek?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Sorry you would have to be more specific about the road down to the river crossing for me to know it. I can think of at least 15 water crossings (where you have to drive through the water to cross). You were wrong about the trout in the river though. Trout are stocked heavy in the Greenbrier rite in Marlington in the spring. The rainbows hold in deep holes in fedder creeks for miles south of Marlington. Knapp creek that flows into the Grienbrier at the south end of Marlington holds a large supply of trout. The Greenbrier is a true smallmouth river though. 
I have never fished Paint creek. I have scouted it with a friend, who then fished it at a later date. The creek is rather nice in the fact that it runs a long way, and that there are numerous different types of water to fish. I do know that it is quickly becoming heavly stocked stream as well as a well visited stream. 
The DNR in WV are quick to move stockings from an area where land owners rufuse to let people fish. The trout that are now stocked in Paint creek were being stocked in a stream around Beckly. The land owners had decided not to allow anyone to fish along this stream in Beckly. The DNR decided that they were not there to stock trout for a few people and moved the stocking. Paint creek has had such a success that it will always be stocked now.


----------



## jamie329 (Mar 11, 2005)

Very interesting. Paint Creek isn't that far from me. I will have to check it out. How long have they been stocking it, or do you know?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I know that it has been at least 3 yrs. Keep in mind that this is a put and take stream. What that means is that most of the fish are placed there to be caught and taken home. If you go late in the summer you will not find very many. I looked and as of now I do not see any sections for catch and release. Wont be long though.


----------

